# Voice over IP mit ISDN-TK-Anlage



## UnoDosTres (12. September 2005)

Hallo,

ist es möglich VoIP  mit einer ISDN-Telefonanlge zu nutzen?

Das Problem:
Im Keller ist die TK Anlage und der DSL-Router. Jetzt möchte ich auf VoIP umstellen.
Habe mir gedacht das man einfach einen DSL Router mit VoIP-Funktion an die TK-Anlage anschliessen kann. Liege ich da richtig oder muss ich anders vorgehen.
Welche neue Hardware brauche ich dazu? etc...

An der TK-Anlage sind 4 Rufnummern geschalltet die auch jeweils an eigene Telefone gehen.

Gruss

u.d.t.


----------



## Meccan (27. September 2005)

Voice over IP und ISDN sind zwei völlig verschiedene Sachen.

 Deine Voice over IP Leitung geht leider nur über ein Netzwerkkabel welches du
 in deinen Router steckst, denn die Gespräche laufen dann über deine DSL Leitung und
 nicht über die Normale Telefonleitung.

 Wenn du dich bei einen VoIP anbieter anmeldest bekommst du auch eine völlig neue nummer.

 MFG Carl


----------



## UnoDosTres (27. September 2005)

Jein.

Hab schon eine Lösung gefunden.

Die FritzBox DSL hat einen S0-Bus den kann man mit einer TK-Anlage nutzen.


----------



## Meccan (27. September 2005)

okay so gut kenne ich mich halt auch nicht mit der FritzBox aus!

 MFG Carl


----------

